# 2080 XC ULTRA TI Fans really Loud on Startup



## azngreentea01 (Jul 10, 2019)

I have bought this card for about 4 months ago. It starting acting weird today after i got the new CPU installed the r9 3900x. Every time my computer startup, the fan on the GPU will ran at full speed really loud for about 4 seconds, once it getting to the login screen then it will stop. I have installed the latest Driver 431.26 and Windows vers. 1903


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 10, 2019)

Are you sure it is the graphics card fans and not the CPU's?

Not sure I would worry about this since it stops after a few seconds. 

Note the specific drivers are not loaded until well into the boot process and the boot drive is hit. To me, it makes sense to default to the safest setting (maximum cooling) until the system has time to check the temps and then adjust the fan speed accordingly. 

In the meantime, I would double check all wiring to make sure nothing was knocked loose during the CPU install. And when mounting the new CPU, did you thoroughly clean the old TIM (thermal interface material) off the cooler (if using the old cooler) and apply a fresh, new, thin as possible but thorough layer of TIM to the processor? And did you take the necessary ESD precautions (unplug from the wall and touch bare metal of the case interior) BEFORE reaching in to replace the CPU?


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 11, 2019)

So this is the weird. I took the 2080ti out and put in another system, the 2080ti start up is not loud at all with about 40% fan speed. While i put an gtx 1070 into the new system with R9 3900x cpu, the GPu is  not as loud as 2080ti, but when i put the 2080ti back into the new system, is will start up really loud with 100 % fan speed.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Jul 11, 2019)

Perhaps it's that card's behavior to be 100% before the GFX drivers are loaded. I would ask EVGA support about it.
I have seen this behavior in my RX580 from Aorus, the fan is 100% in BIOS and during boot and once the driver is loaded it slows down.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 11, 2019)

Could it be proper behaviour? Some manufacturers have a reverse fan on start up to clear dust.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 11, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Could it be proper behaviour? Some manufacturers have a reverse fan on start up to clear dust.



I mean,  i put the 2080ti in my old computer, it would not get loud at all, the fan spin up about 40%  on start up.
Also, I put a 1070 in the my new computer (3900x), it would not get loud at all also about 40% fan speed on start up.

This is the Spec of my second computer:
PSU: EVGA 750W G3
CPU: I7 6700k
Motherboard: Asrock z270 killer
Ram:G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200
SSD: Samsung 850 evo - 250 GB
Cooling: h100 Corsair


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 11, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> So this is the weird. I took the 2080ti out and put in another system, the 2080ti start up is not loud at all with about 40% fan speed. While i put an gtx 1070 into the new system with R9 3900x cpu, the GPu is not as loud as 2080ti, but when i put the 2080ti back into the new system, is will start up really loud with 100 % fan speed.


This not a valid experiment unless both systems use the same motherboard, same BIOS version and same BIOS settings, same Windows version, including same Windows updates and same drivers.



the54thvoid said:


> Some manufacturers have a reverse fan on start up to clear dust.


Huh? I have never seen this. Got a link? In fact, I am under the impression most computer component fans have reverse polarity protection just to prevent spinning backwards (and potential damage to the motor).


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Huh? I have never seen this. Got a link?



Earliest link I could quickly find here..... https://www.techpowerup.com/151660/msi-develops-dust-removal-technology-for-graphics-cards


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks, but hmmm. Interesting. I note I have a MSI R7 370 box right here. No mention of Dust Removal Technology yet that article says it will be implemented on all future cards. But I'm not seeing it. Odd. That TPU link is from 2011. Not seeing much of anything since then, or from other makers either. 

It seems like a great idea that didn't catch on!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Huh? I have never seen this. Got a link? In fact, I am under the impression most computer component fans have reverse polarity protection just to prevent spinning backwards (and potential damage to the motor).


I've never seen it either...


sneekypeet said:


> Earliest link I could quickly find here..... https://www.techpowerup.com/151660/msi-develops-dust-removal-technology-for-graphics-cards


Was this never used/implemented?


Bill_Bright said:


> It seems like a great idea that didn't catch on!


Agreed, this seems like a great idea. I wonder how practical it is though?


azngreentea01 said:


> but when i put the 2080ti back into the new system, is will start up really loud with 100 % fan speed.


This could be normal for your setup and your particular set of parts.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This could be normal for your setup and your particular set of parts.



I think so too. I  will try  and switch to different power supply (evga 750 g3) and cpu (r7 1700x) and see any different over the weekend. I am thinking maybe because of the bios on the mother causing issue. I am on the latest bio on Asus Rog Trix x470-f bios v 5007


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> I am thinking maybe because of the bios on the mother causing issue.


This is possible. The Ryzen 3xxx platform is brand new and most motherboard makers are working to make updates for the new CPUs and fix a few glitches. You should keep an eye on the support page for that board for BIOS updates;





						ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING | ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
					

Best AMD Ryzen ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Intel LAN, VR functionality, M.2 heatsink and USB 3.1 Gen 2



					www.asus.com


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 11, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> I think so too. I will try and switch to different power supply (evga 750 g3) and cpu (r7 1700x) and see any different over the weekend. I am thinking maybe because of the bios on the mother causing issue. I am on the latest bio on Asus Rog Trix x470-f bios v 5007


Don't bother with PSU. I have the exact same thing on my GTX1060 after switching to Ryzen. I think its either built-in fan profiles acting up, or the way AM4 platform initializes drivers... 
Haven't found a solution yet, so for now I'm just getting used to live with it. On my old Skylake rig it was always quiet off the cold start.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Was this never used/implemented?



Pretty darn sure. Seen a kid mention on another forum that his R9 270X from MSI had it. Going to look at the product page and see if there is any mention to quote.

Best way to see it..... @ 2:05


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 11, 2019)

My CPU fan goes straight to 100% on boot on this Asrock board for a few seconds. First board/cpu I had that does such a thing. Don't worry about it. These things can happen and its not always logical.

A problem would be if the fan curve is weird after booting up. As in, erratic.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 11, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Pretty darn sure. Seen a kid mention on another forum that his R9 270X from MSI had it. Going to look at the product page and see if there is any mention to quote.


They implemented it for their top of the line graphics cards starting with the 7970 Power edition OC linked to their Twin Frozr IV coolers...... it's mentioned here but not sure if they continued it beyond the HD79XX.....






						Overview R7970 Power Edition 3GD5
					

Welcome to the MSI USA website. MSI designs and creates Mainboard,  AIO, Graphics card, Notebook, Netbook, Tablet PC, Consumer electronics, Communication, Barebone, Server, industrial computing, Multimedia, Clean Machine and Car Infotainment.




					us.msi.com


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> They implemented it for their top of the line graphics cards starting with the 7970 Power edition OC linked to their Twin Frozr IV coolers...... it's mentioned here but not sure if they continued it beyond the HD79XX.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers for the backup. I did end up finding a video I edited in to the earlier post where the box shows the tech being implemented. Although, now checking the OPs specs for the maker, I do not think EVGA uses such technology.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 11, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> My CPU fan goes straight to 100% on boot on this Asrock board for a few seconds. First board/cpu I had that does such a thing. Don't worry about it. These things can happen and its not always logical.
> 
> A problem would be if the fan curve is weird after booting up. As in, erratic.



I know what you mean,  It just driving me crazy why it doing that, i never seen it happen before.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Pretty darn sure. Seen a kid mention on another forum that his R9 270X from MSI had it. Going to look at the product page and see if there is any mention to quote.
> 
> Best way to see it..... @ 2:05


I've actually installed those cards. Guess I just didn't notice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 11, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> My CPU fan goes straight to 100% on boot on this Asrock board for a few seconds. First board/cpu I had that does such a thing. Don't worry about it. These things can happen and its not always logical.
> 
> A problem would be if the fan curve is weird after booting up. As in, erratic.


My 1070 does the same for around 20 - 30 seconds after the desktop lands and then calms down, I think whatever brand/model of card some are just implemented like that possibly in the Bios.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> I know what you mean,  It just driving me crazy why it doing that, i never seen it happen before.


It's not common.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 11, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> My 1070 does the same for around 20 - 30 seconds after the desktop lands and then calms down, I think whatever brand/model of card some are just implemented like that possibly in the Bios.


Typically its only a few seconds it runs full blast, then calms.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2019)

It's a 4 second dusting cycle.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 11, 2019)

Well Anyway, thanks guy, i will try and ignore it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 12, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Pretty darn sure. Seen a kid mention on another forum that his R9 270X from MSI had it. Going to look at the product page and see if there is any mention to quote.
> 
> Best way to see it..... @ 2:05


Thanks for that. It still does not seem MSI (or any other maker) fully embraced or implemented that feature. I do note that card came out in 2013. And I see that MSI currently shows ~60 different cards on their site but looking at their top AMD and NVIDIA models, I'm not seeing that feature - or at least not seeing it listed. 



erocker said:


> It's a 4 second dusting cycle.


Except doesn't it seem likely there would be some mention of this feature somewhere in the marketing hype for this card on the card's webpage? If you scroll down a bit to the "icx2 cooling" section, there's nothing! Scroll down more to the Features section and again, nothing. Look at the detailed Spec and Features tabs, still nothing. Download the manual or look at the Specs data sheet, and no mention of any dusting cycle. 

@azngreentea01 - could you do us one quick favor? Do a visual inspection and look at the fans during next boot. You should be able to see them spin backwards for a couple seconds, then stop and change direction for normal operation. Does that happen?


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> @azngreentea01 - could you do us one quick favor? Do a visual inspection and look at the fans during next boot. You should be able to see them spin backwards for a couple seconds, then stop and change direction for normal operation. Does that happen?



The Fan spin normal, doesn't change direction,  it spin directly into gpu. I also notice that, it take longer for power to boot up the computer.
What i mean is that the gpu take about 4-5 seconds to see the motherboard logo. Usually with ryzen 1700x, it take about 2 seconds.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 12, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> The Fan spin normal, doesn't change direction, it spin directly into gpu. I


Thanks for checking. That suggests to me this EVGA card does NOT implement a dusting cycle.  At least not one like MSI's that involved spinning the fan in reverse.


azngreentea01 said:


> What i mean is that the gpu take about 4-5 seconds to see the motherboard logo. Usually with ryzen 1700x, it take about 2 seconds.


Not sure I would read anything into that either - especially if everything seems to run fine once fully booted. 

While it may seem like this is just one computer booting up, there are really 3 major and a couple minor systems booting during the entire boot process. The main hardware (motherboard/chipset) needs to boot and during that, "basic" graphics systems must boot (or else you could not see when booting into the  BIOS Setup menu or what's going on to even install an OS). The OS first boots into a basic mode (Safe Mode, for example) and then into the full OS mode. In the meantime, the full graphics systems boot too. That's a lot going on with much needing to happen in a specific order too. 

Be glad we are not still using XP. It regularly took my old XP system 4+ minutes to fully boot. And that was considered a pretty quick system in its day.


----------



## raygundan (Jul 14, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> I have bought this card for about 4 months ago. It starting acting weird today after i got the new CPU installed the r9 3900x. Every time my computer startup, the fan on the GPU will ran at full speed really loud for about 4 seconds, once it getting to the login screen then it will stop. I have installed the latest Driver 431.26 and Windows vers. 1903



I am seeing this exact behavior as well, and my config is a match for yours.  EVGA 2080Ti, Asus X470-F, 2600X.... GPU is quiet on startup.  Swap in new 3900X... GPU goes full hairdryer for a couple of seconds on startup and shutdown.  Maybe a BIOS bug on the X470-F?  I wish I could offer more than just "yeah, me too."


----------



## Spoonkiller (Jul 14, 2019)

I am having the same problem with b350f gaming mb after I installed the r5 3600 and updated to 5008 bios, After I press the power button while the gpu fan spinning like crazy, I notice that the led on the right side of the rim also light up, normally it would be green, but now it’s going yellow > red > white > green then it start to boot normally. Seems like the mb is doing some check on the hardware? I tried to reinstall the gpu driver(even the one from EVGA website), reinstall gpu, ram, cpu, but still the same. I think there is bug with the bios, hopefully they can fix it in the next update.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 15, 2019)

@raygundan  and @Spoonkiller  can u check  something for me,  when you turn on your computer, the right fan on the gpu will be the only running really high? i notice that. only  one fan running.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Huh? I have never seen this. Got a link?


Playstation 3 has a self cleaning fan feature.





						How to Fix My PS3 That Got Wet
					

Water can short out some of your PS3's internal components and cause corrosion, resulting in reduced or ruined functionality. If you know that your PS3 got wet, act quickly to dry it out so there's less of a chance that the moisture will damage your console. Since the Sony PS3 warranty doesn't...




					ourpastimes.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Playstation 3 has a self cleaning fan feature.


Yes, but that's a manual process - the user has to initiate it. It does not happen every time the console is powered on. Still, I think it is a nice feature - though I think I would do it outside if it has been awhile.


----------



## raygundan (Jul 16, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> @raygundan  and @Spoonkiller  can u check  something for me,  when you turn on your computer, the right fan on the gpu will be the only running really high? i notice that. only  one fan running.



Mine's spinning both fans-- I can't tell from the noise or looking if it's both fans at 100%, or one at 100% and one at some lesser speed.  It sounds like both are running hard, but it's difficult to be sure.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 16, 2019)

I just think this got to be mother bios that messing up the gpu. I guess we all have to wait for new bios and see if that fix  it.


----------



## Americium241 (Jul 27, 2019)

Same problem here. Just upgraded to the 3900X w. The Gigabyte Aorus x570 ITX. My 2080 Ti FE fans run on full blast whenever in the pre-boot/pre-mb logo phase. Usually just a few seconds. 

I’ve also noticed that the fan to my right appears to be going much faster than the left one. It’s hard to tell for sure, but it might even be spinning in reverse (small case, hard to tell where the breeze is coming from)

Really hoping this is benign and fixed soon...


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 27, 2019)

Americium241 said:


> Same problem here. Just upgraded to the 3900X w. The Gigabyte Aorus x570 ITX. My 2080 Ti FE fans run on full blast whenever in the pre-boot/pre-mb logo phase. Usually just a few seconds.


Same for me, all I did is swap the 2600X for the 3600, and now the MSI Gaming Z 2060 runs the fans at full blast during POST.


----------



## splint33 (Sep 17, 2019)

azngreentea01 said:


> @raygundan  and @Spoonkiller  can u check  something for me,  when you turn on your computer, the right fan on the gpu will be the only running really high? i notice that. only  one fan running.


I got the exact same problem with my GTX 1060 6Gb.
At startup, while loading windows, only ONE GPU fan will run at 100% for 3-4s, then go to 700RPM.
Sometimes, the card did that behaviour 3/4 times in, a row, running at 100%, going down to 0%, getting at 100%, then stabilising at 27% with BOTH fans running...
This is driving me crazy, and when I have this behaviour, every programs i've tests cant control the GPU fan speed.
I've also DDU my nvidia drivers, and the problem disappeard. It reapparead only after the reinstall of nVidia drivers.
Also, it only does that with a "cold" start, when the card is cold. If I turn off the computer, wait a minute, turn it on again, the behaviour will not be reproduced.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2019)

splint33 said:


> I got the exact same problem with my GTX 1060 6Gb.
> At startup, while loading windows, only ONE GPU fan will run at 100% for 3-4s, then go to 700RPM.
> Sometimes, the card did that behaviour 3/4 times in, a row, running at 100%, going down to 0%, getting at 100%, then stabilising at 27% with BOTH fans running...
> This is driving me crazy, and when I have this behaviour, every programs i've tests cant control the GPU fan speed.
> ...



Ask the card maker.

My cards fans in a blue moon do it, i believe its a form of BIT


----------

